# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  WUSV 2011.

## Tatjana

С 6-го по 9-е октября на Украине стартует Чемпионат Мира по ИПО среди немецких овчарок.

Официальный сайт http://wusv-2011.com/

Он-лайн трансляция http://dog-channel.tv/

----------


## barrbosa

Вооооообще сууууупер 
Зря я посмотрел мне смоими успехами там вобще делать нечего

----------


## Tatjana K

HYV&#196; TEAM FINLAND!!

----------


## Tatjana K

SPL Kotka ry.
Teemu Parviainen on voittanut Ukrainan Kieviss&#228; saksanpaimenkoirien suojelun maailmanmestaruuden koiransa Maise's Bonifatiuksen kanssa. Voittoisat pisteet muodostuivat seuraavasti A: 98 B: 95 C:98 Yhteispistein 291p.

Suomen joukkue menestyi hienosti my&#246;s muuten, sill&#228; MM-hopeaa nappasi Hannu Liljegren koirallaan Ratsumestarin Gonrad ja suomalaisten hienon saldon t&#228;ydensiv&#228;t Susanna Tunturin 9. ja... Raimo Laakon 11. sija. Tommi Vanhalan lopullinen sijoitus oli 67. ep&#228;onnistuneen j&#228;ljen takia. Muut osiot sujuivat hienosti pistein B:90 ja C:97.

Edellisvuodelta puolustettavana ollut joukkuekulta saa my&#246;s jatkoa. 

Joukkukilpailun nelj&#228; parasta maata olivat: 
1.Suomi 860
2.Saksa 842
3.Sveitsi 840
4.Slovakia 836

----------


## Tatjana K

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttYqN...&feature=share

----------

